# Professional Sharpening at Home



## Dave Martell (Jun 30, 2013)

Before clicking on the vid you absolutely MUST turn up the volume on your speakers. 

[video=youtube;vyZkmIOd4vA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyZkmIOd4vA[/video]


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 30, 2013)

yep that is what you need for a ceramic knife. For those "never go dull" moments.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 30, 2013)

Grind me another pound!


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 30, 2013)

This should give you plenty of spare time now Dave! You can now sharpen 360 knives an hour


----------



## bkdc (Jul 1, 2013)

Holy cow. It's amazing what people will pay for instead of paying 50 bucks for stone.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 1, 2013)

Lol...I have this, but it's the manual version. Works well with the ceramic knives my wife favors.


----------



## panda (Jul 1, 2013)

to be honest if i wasn't in the food industry i would probably be using the same thing (ceramic knives with a pull through sharpener) as that's easy as hell and sharp enough.


----------



## bkultra (Jul 1, 2013)

panda said:


> to be honest if i wasn't in the food industry i would probably be using the same thing (ceramic knives with a pull through sharpener) as that's easy as hell and sharp enough.



Blasphemous, boo this man!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2013)

I just love the sound, reminds me of a chainsaw.


----------

